

Making of Box - robots in kinematic art - irickt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4ajXJ3nj1Q

======
exodust
Brilliant stuff.

Personally, I can't wait until projection mapping gets interactive, so that we
can influence (to some degree) what is seen on the side of buildings, or
installation art etc from our smartphones.

Some sort of turn-based control would need to happen, or some sort of design-
allowance for multiple users to influence the visuals.

------
irickt
The finished work:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX6JcybgDFo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX6JcybgDFo)

